

Want the Biggest iPod in the World? - ojbyrne
http://money.cnn.com/2009/04/30/smallbusiness/bling_your_ipod.fsb/index.htm?postversion=2009050106

======
mattmichielsen
I thought they were talking about my Halloween costume a couple years ago:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmichielsen/285081298/in/set...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmichielsen/285081298/in/set-72157594354509173/)
(yes, it actually worked)

------
jcl
I read an assertion in an article a few days ago that within a decade we would
have personal music players capable of holding every music recording ever made
-- which struck me as unlikely, but I was curious how close it was. After all,
as the article points out, we currently have 2.5 inch drives that hold 0.3
terabytes...

One (conservative) estimate of the amount of commercially available music is
six million songs (<http://boingboing.net/2008/02/18/worlds-most-
complete.html>). At about three minutes each, that's 18 million minutes, or 34
years of songs. Encoded at approximately a megabyte a minute, that's 18
terabytes. If storage space on a hard drive continues to double every two
years, we should have 20 terabyte 2.5 inch drives in about 12 years. So "music
players with every song within a decade" are at least within the bounds of
possibility.

Of course, no electronics company has an incentive to sell music players that
big, so you'd need a service like the one in the article to build it. :)

~~~
josefresco
Every song put out through a record label, or actually _every song_? I highly
doubt there's any drive at anytime in the future that will be able to hold
every piece of music (no matter how bad) produced .. ever.

~~~
jonknee
> I highly doubt there's any drive at anytime in the future that will be able
> to hold every piece of music (no matter how bad) produced .. ever.

And at one time it appeared there would be a world market for five computers.
... On a long enough timeline, statements like yours will be trounced.

------
breck
This company is a great example of why the market is so much more important
than your idea. A simple business of fixing and upgrading iPods, marketed
online, brings in millions per year. Simple and brilliant.

------
gb
That's good to know, when my 160GB eventually dies I don't want to start
leaving stuff off my iPod. Only have about 15k tracks on it, but that still
uses 130GB.

I use it as a portable HDD sometimes so it's always nice to have more space
for that too.

------
okeumeni
Who listen 50,000 songs, that is enough songs to last a lifetime : - ).
Seriously it will take a little more than 3 months of listening time. I’m
impressed.

~~~
randallsquared
A lot of times, I'll get an album because I like one song I've heard from it,
or because I like other albums from the same artist, and then even if I don't,
right now, like most of what I got, there's no reason to actually throw away
the ones I don't. Even if I _never_ end up liking those other songs, at least
having them will keep me from wasting time getting them again in the future
when I notice the hole in my collection or album and wonder if, just maybe,
I'd like those other songs...

Disk space is cheap enough, in other words, that it's easier to just keep
songs than keep an updated list of songs that you _don't_ want.

~~~
ojbyrne
This is a specific case of something that has held for a while, namely that it
is never economical to spend more than an extremely minimal amount of time
"cleaning up" a disk. It's always cheaper to just buy another bigger one.

------
ffernan
Is there such a thing as the best ipod in the world? huummmm.

